# Hey. :)



## devilsheep22 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, I'm Erica. I'm fifteen years old and I live in Ontario, Canada. I have a six-year-old female calico cat named Kiara. She is overweight and useless, unfortunately, but she is quite adorable. She has seven toes on each front paw.

I like school and I like to read. I play the clarinet and a bit of piano. I also have a grey pony named Spunky who I just ride for fun.

See you around!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Erica! As you can see, I have two little calicos, also. They're adorable little troublemakers.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please post pictures if you can! :wink:


----------



## Koril (Dec 8, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome Erica...!
You will love the forum ...! :wink:


----------



## devilsheep22 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks! I'll definitely post pictures of Kiara. I have tons.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome, Erica! It sounds as if you really love your "useless" kitty!  I'll bet she's a sweetheart. I think the extra toes make cats extra adorable!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Sounds like you have a very special kitty~ 7 toes!! Cats are bundles of love. We love pictures on this forum. Do post pictures of her.*


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and Kiara, my gang send purrs


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. I have 7 rescue kitties, who are all useless at one time or another :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Erica. I would love to see pics of your kitties extra toes


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello Erica...
You sound like a multi talented young lady! Good for you!


----------

